

[Show HN] Judgmint: Turn guilt into good. Hopefully. - jeffdechambeau
http://judgmint.org/about

======
friggybum
Hmm, an interesting notion! I certainly could see the popularity of
encouraging others to do something they already like doing [and who but a monk
doesn't enjoy the occasional judge fest?]

Would there be any option down the line to find out what the guilt-weight for
a particular action was?

~~~
jeffdechambeau
Absolutely, but we need a critical mass of votes to figure out what each
offense is worth.

We'll start by directly sharing the feedback with the submitter and eventually
letting visitors "browse morality" across a bunch of issues.

